
Heap Exploitation Part 1: Understanding the Glibc Heap Implementation - rbanffy
https://azeria-labs.com/heap-exploitation-part-1-understanding-the-glibc-heap-implementation/
======
z3phyr
As always, Azeria produces quality and informative articles! Goto place for
learning about ARM techniques

------
jihadjihad
I found this to be very well written, and quite interesting even though I am
by no means well versed in this area. It's really cool to see how these
vulnerabilities arise--it made me appreciate this section [0] of the Rust book
even more. The fact that the compiler will check for and fail to compile if
unsafe conditions are found is a really neat concept!

[0] [https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/ch04-01-what-is-
ownership.htm...](https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/ch04-01-what-is-
ownership.html)

